# Die Tretlager Halle lädt zur Local Support Challenge am 27.09.08



## Millhaus (18. September 2008)

Wie auch im Vorjahr wird pünktlich zur Wiesn die letzte Local Support Challenge der Saison in der Tretlager Halle in Emmering bei München ausgetragen. 
In getrennten Wertungen für Profis und Amateure wird am 27.09.2008 jeweils in Zweier-Teams gegeneinander angetreten. 
Die Pro-Teams können als Hauptpreis Unterstützung in Form eines neuen Obstacles im Wert von  4.000 für ihren Heimat- oder Lieblings-Spot gewinnen. Der zweite Platz gewinnt ein BBQ für sich und seine Freunde. 
In der Amateurwertung gewinnt das beste Team eine Vorstellung der Freedom BMX. Das zweitbeste Amateur-Team darf sich über eine komplette Sicherheits-Ausrüstung von Pro-tec freuen. 

Die Local Support Street Challenge ist zudem die offizielle Qualifikation für die Street Session der T-Mobile Extreme Playgrounds am 29./30. November in Berlin. Es qualifizieren sich die drei besten Fahrer der Pro-Wertung sowie - dank der T-Mobile Wildcard - der beste Amateur. 
Sie fahren dann im Berliner Velodrom mit internationalen Fahrern, wie z.B. Alessandro Barbero und Morgan Wade um ein stattliches Preisgeld. Da es vor Ort keine offene Qualifikation mehr geben wird, ist dies die einzige Möglichkeit, sich noch einen Startplatz für diesen Event zu sichern. 

Zudem gibt es in diesem Jahr bei der Local Support Challenge ein kleines Schmankerl: Fahrer und Zuschauer dürfen sich mit Five! Fast!! Hits!!! auf eine der besten RocknRoll Band Münchens sowie auf Destination Anywhere aus Giessen freuen. 
Darüber hinaus wird mit einem kostenlosen BBQ für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt und alle Fahrer können sich mit Grillfleisch und Würstchen stärken. Für Reparaturen am Rad steht den ganzen Tag der Local Support Service Van parat.



Für die After-Contest-Sause sorgt CHEAP YEAH mit einer zünftigen Party im Ausstellungspark Bei Peter im Münchner Westend. 

Und wichtig: Der Eintritt zur Local Support ist frei und eine Startgebühr fällt auch nicht an. 
Alle weiteren Informationen und Anmeldung auf: 
www.t-mobile-localsupport.de


----------



## Flatpro (20. September 2008)

hammer streetige halle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 129308 (26. September 2008)

Fährt jemand aus Augsburg hin und hat evtl. noch n Platz frei im Auto?


----------

